# kaffelogic Nano 7



## DavecUK

Rather than pollute the "postie" thread with discussion, I've started another for anyone who wants to follow the progress of this.


----------



## DavecUK

A roasting ride along.....gosh I need a new kitchen.


----------



## mctrials23

Looking forward to updates as you get to drips with this Dave. This seems like it could be a nice little home roaster for those of us who don't have the space or facilities for something large. Many of the home roasting pictures I have seen suggest that the roasts are very uneven but then many of these are people either using a popcorn maker or even just a frying pan over a stove!


----------



## Kman10

Watched the vids, look a great roaster but I feel the price will be over the top for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratty

Watching with interest too!

The price charged in Oz converted to UK £'s makes it about £850, but if it turns out to be exceptional for its job then who knows?

(I am the only coffee drinker at home, so relatively a low amount of roasting requirements needed.)


----------



## DavecUK

Kman10 said:


> Watched the vids, look a great roaster but I feel the price will be over the top for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 It will be expensive, I guess it's paying for the support, the idea, the development....It's heavy feels nice quality, fun and simple to use. Everything I suppose the average home roaster wants. As always the proof of the pudding is in the eating.....the roasts look good but do they taste good. I've tried Fridays roast yesterday and will have another go today and I have many different coffees I want to try in it at all sorts of different roast levels.

Another very important consideration, there is no point having a home roaster if it's too much hassle to use....fun and as simple or complex as you *want* to make it, is so important


----------



## Jony

Well if this review gets good im having it simple as that.


----------



## CoffeeNick

Mine is shipping on Monday 

I bought a bag of roasted and the same green beans to see how they compare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

ratty said:


> Watching with interest too!
> The price charged in Oz converted to UK £'s makes it about £850, but if it turns out to be exceptional for its job then who knows?
> (I am the only coffee drinker at home, so relatively a low amount of roasting requirements needed.)


Same here.

I'd be interested on a few things:

- taste in the cup: I struggled with the Gene.
- sensitivity to mains voltage: I struggled with the Gene.
- ability to edit/create/share profiles
- reproducibility of the roasting profiles
- adaptability of the algorithms to cater for differences and fluctuations in mains voltage and external temperature.
- maintainability and long term support: if it pops, will I end up with another door stopper?

If the review is positive on the points above, it might be a winner for the occasional home roaster.


----------



## DavecUK

CoffeeNick said:


> Mine is shipping on Monday ?
> 
> I bought a bag of roasted and the same green beans to see how they compare.


 How much is the roaster shipped inc all taxes? As said in the vids..Bella Barista will be the UK authorised dealer for this.


----------



## DavecUK

I spent a happy 44 minutes today producing a total of 408g of coffee. Brewing scales courtesy of Bella Barista a few months ago now....I couldn't exactly send them back after trying them out could I  (I left the plastic on the display just in case though)

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalog/product/view/id/4612/s/digital-drip-coffee-scale-3kg-0-1g-with-timer-function/category/407/










I purchased some heat sealable bags from e-bay with clear fronts for storing the test roasts, I just use my cheapy impulse heat sealer (ebay) to seal them and a chalk pen to write on the bags, wipeable if I make an error.

Looking at it I'm quite glad Bella Barista gave me the opportunity to try this little roaster out......if *anyone is local to me, feel free to come and help me sample some roasts *(I know I will probably experiment on Mark) @MWJB or if you want to try it again If I'm about and there is time, happy to let you try a roast on it....bring your own beans if you want.

P.S. I even remembered to put the USB key in the back to log the roasts!


----------



## Kman10

DavecUK said:


> It will be expensive, I guess it's paying for the support, the idea, the development....It's heavy feels nice quality, fun and simple to use. Everything I suppose the average home roaster wants. As always the proof of the pudding is in the eating.....the roasts look good but do they taste good. I've tried Fridays roast yesterday and will have another go today and I have many different coffees I want to try in it at all sorts of different roast levels.
> Another very important consideration, there is no point having a home roaster if it's too much hassle to use....fun and as simple or complex as you *want* to make it, is so important


I look forward to the result. Going off the video it looks very user friendly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

Cough cough you want my postal address haha

Looks good that @DavecUK


----------



## CoffeeNick

£627 plus whatever duty I get hit with on the way in.

They told me the price around the World will be the local equivalent of A$1600.00

I bought it direct for NZ$1250 inc shipping - the £627 was what showed on my card after send an international bank transfer.


----------



## DavecUK

CoffeeNick said:


> Mine is shipping on Monday ?
> 
> I bought a bag of roasted and the same green beans to see how they compare.


 You said that already, How much is the roaster shipped inc all taxes? (I also already asked that)


----------



## CoffeeNick

DavecUK said:


> You said that already, How much is the roaster shipped inc all taxes? (I also already asked that)


I somehow double posted when I was having network issues, but have now edited the post with an answer to confuse things further 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector

If Gene cafe is 850 NZD and retails at 479GBP in Bella Barista, shall we expect Kaffelogic nano 7 to be priced around 750 GBP


----------



## Kman10

I would love to see some comparison videos between the two roasters

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

Kman10 said:


> I would love to see some comparison videos between the two roasters


 I'm sure someone with a Gene Cafe will buy one and do that for you...... You could also try viewing Gene Vid on the web and then viewing full roast vids on the Nano and see how they compare.


----------



## Kman10

DavecUK said:


> I'm sure someone with a Gene Cafe will buy one and do that for you...... You could also try viewing Gene Vid on the web and then viewing full roast vids on the Nano and see how they compare.


I have watched a lot of vids on the gene as I'm looking to get one but this has my attention now if it's Uk bound. I think a side by side would be great to see (I'm happy to test if anyone wants to supply ). To be honest I'm surprised we don't get the hottop or behemor roasters over here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

Kman10 said:


> I'm surprised we don't get the hottop or behemor roasters over here.


 We did, people have them. Mate of mine had a Hottop, as for the Behmor, I've not used one but others on here have, not sure if they post any more. You could try a search for old threads.


----------



## Kman10

DavecUK said:


> We did, people have them. Mate of mine had a Hottop, as for the Behmor, I've not used one but others on here have, not sure if they post any more. You could try a search for old threads.


Doesn't seem to be any Uk distributors for the hottop or behmor. Did you ever use the hottop? Have you ever looked at the cormorant roaster. Made in the Uk, if I'm correct it's a 1 man operation but they certainly look the part, like a pro roaster in miniature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

@Kman10 Possibly best to start a general Roaster comparison thread to discuss the merits of different roasters, heating types and capacities. It would probably have legs...


----------



## M_H_S

@davecuk are you going to reserve verdict as to the quality of the espresso from these roasts until the end or you will give some views along the way?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

M_H_S said:


> @davecuk are you going to reserve verdict as to the quality of the espresso from these roasts until the end or you will give some views along the way?


 I will have to rest the coffees, roast 4 or 5 different coffees I know well and each one to different roast levels to try and find sweet spot. That's all with factory profiles, then I have to try making profiles to suit some of the coffees. It's quite a bit of work. I tend to go dark during those phases in terms of lots of detail.

I've seen some of the review stuff on the Web but that sort of review is not my style. I like to really get stuck in. That said I don't have much time (2 weeks) until 2 more machines arrive plus the Crem work to finish.


----------



## Coffeejon

@davecuk have you ever tested the Ikawa home roaster? Wonder'd what the differance +/-'s of each machine. They are approx the same cost (nope Ikawa approx £1270!) 60g vs 100g & does the Kaffelogic have any app etc (I know you hate anything automated) so just wondering what gives?


----------



## CoffeeNick

I've had the dhl message for duty and tax, £156, so a little under £800 all told. I expect the UK price, assuming a retailer takes it on, will be similar.

With regard to the Ikawa, the thought is that this roaster would be closer to the Ikawa Pro rather than home, but time will tell.

Mancoco has an Ikawa for sampling before their 5kg roaster, and I've said I'll take the Kaffelogic in so we can compare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coffeejon

cheers nick, appreciate it.

@CoffeeNick



CoffeeNick said:


> I've had the dhl message for duty and tax, £156, so a little under £800 all told. I expect the UK price, assuming a retailer takes it on, will be similar.
> 
> With regard to the Ikawa, the thought is that this roaster would be closer to the Ikawa Pro rather than home, but time will tell.
> 
> Mancoco has an Ikawa for sampling before their 5kg roaster, and I've said I'll take the Kaffelogic in so we can compare.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeetresor

Is there a CE Certification and the declaration of EU conformity for the roaster ? Please no Brexit joke ?

As opposed to the UK the German customs control the labeling and papers. ?


----------



## DavecUK

Kaffeetresor said:


> Is there a CE Certification and the declaration of EU conformity for the roaster ? Please no Brexit joke ?
> 
> As opposed to the UK the German customs control the labeling and papers. ?


 *No, currently there is not*....I personally can only ever advise people *not* to buy one if you are in a country where it doesn't meet the required standards. Once it meets those standards then authorized retailers e.g. Bella Barista will legally be able to sell them. I am always concerned when people try to import all sorts of things directly....I have heard that in some countries customs can actually confiscate and perhaps destroy such items (although I personally think it's unlikely that would ever happen)..

I didn't mention this because it's not relevant when I am testing/reviewing a product and by the time a review is published the CE situation will be known and resolved. My concern is how the product operates and works, whether it's worth stocking for the retailer...CE I leave down to them and the Manufacturer and don't get involved.


----------



## Kman10

I guess that if you are reviewing this then there must be a good chance it will get certification to be sold here. It certainly appears to give a lot for the home roaster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tammma

Keen to know more. Heading back to Oz next Christmas, so considering getting one there and bringing it back.

Also more chat on this roaster here if anyone is keen...

https://coffeesnobs.com.au/roasters/52763-kaffelogic-nano-7-fluidised-air-bed-roaster.html

Tammma


----------



## Polly

For those worried by support and longevity I can personally confirm both are superb. I have a pre-production model and received free parts, damaged as a result of very careless handling during shipping. I have had my Nano 7 for nearly a year and have completed 254 roasts without problem.

DavecUK's review is far from complete; many control features are missed. Logging and tweaking the roast profile are noticeably absent, as is mention of other profiles suited to particular roast styles and/or beans.

Finally, to all the vituperative on this forum who assumed my earlier testimony to the Kaffelogic Nano 7 was marketing hype - do have a nice day now.


----------



## Jony

oh thank you very much, always good to hear other peoples views.


----------



## mctrials23

Polly said:


> DavecUK's review is far from complete; many control features are missed. Logging and tweaking the roast profile are noticeably absent, as is mention of other profiles suited to particular roast styles and/or beans.
> 
> Finally, to all the vituperative on this forum who assumed my earlier testimony to the Kaffelogic Nano 7 was marketing hype - do have a nice day now.


 Where is Daves review? As far as I can tell he has just started testing it and has given us a very very brief look into what he did in the first few days. If you look at his reviews you will see that they are usually months in the making and very in depth. I would wait until that comes out before worrying about the roaster getting an incomplete or unfair review.


----------



## DavecUK

mctrials23 said:


> Where is Daves review? As far as I can tell he has just started testing it and has given us a very very brief look into what he did in the first few days. If you look at his reviews you will see that they are usually months in the making and very in depth. I would wait until that comes out before worrying about the roaster getting an incomplete or unfair review.


 *Absolutely, how can I review a thing until I know how to use it inside out and backwards, Including the profiling software. *If I did that my review would just be the same as all the other hype on the internet. I want to be completely familiar with the device before I actually review it. This is why there are no more videos or comments. I almost always go "dark" during this phase of getting to know the product. It's like the Mara X, you didn't hear a much from me about it during testing of the May 2019 prototype, same as with the ECM Puristika you've heard nothing about that either (although it's been with me a while now) 

When I review I consider 3 areas:

*Bella Barista (if a retailer is involved)* - The reason for the Nano 7 videos was actually to see what the* market interest* is like....because as always Bella Barista need to make a business decision and that decision is always in 3 areas. Is there a market for something, does it deliver a sufficient performance for the money and does it do what's claimed, as I don't like to waste my time.. The big market for this product is not the geek roaster (not if Kaffelogic want to make any real money).

*The interest of Kaffeflogic themselves (or any manufacturers product)*. They have invested time, money and resource into developing this product. The least I can do is to make sure I give it an absolutely fair review and put in the proper effort required to do such a review whilst bringing over 16 years of roasting experience to the work. A company that brings a new product to market deserves this level of effort. You can be sure I am feeding back to Kaffelogic any ideas etc..

*The interest of the consumer: *I dislike seeing bad products go to consumers and is the main reason I try to be thorough. Many of you with prosumer kit benefit from some of my work over the last 16 years even if you don't realise it and possibly suffer from some of my mistakes as well.

I sometimes have to give bad news, sometimes manufacturers hate me for it but usually it's on good terms, even if they don't like what they hear, they thank me for the work done to point it out. Usually a sign of an excellence and a company I like to deal with. I dislike hype, heavy social media hype etc.. So now I'll get back to quietly reviewing stuff as this roaster is just part of my workload. As always, my reviews are free to read and people will get at least that much value from reading them 

P.S. If @Polly is concerned about what I am doing, there is nothing to stop her producing a comprehensive review, some in depth videos, a look at the profile management software. All from an owners perspective. I think there is even an "articles" section on the forum for such things?


----------



## Polly

DavecUK said:


> P.S. If @Polly is concerned about what I am doing, there is nothing to stop her producing a comprehensive review, some in depth videos, a look at the profile management software. All from an owners perspective. I think there is even an "articles" section on the forum for such things?


 Not concerned, more surprised. I'd always thought your reviews were very comprehensive; I now see you can miss things.


----------



## Polly

mctrials23 said:


> Where is Daves review?


 Err? That 30 minute video, I thought? Two roasts, if I recall.


----------



## mctrials23

Polly said:


> Not concerned, more surprised. I'd always thought your reviews were very comprehensive; I now see you can miss things.


 He hasn't done a review. That was literally a "first look" at the roasting process.



Polly said:


> Err? That 30 minute video, I thought? Two roasts, if I recall.


 Again, not a review. Just a little showcase of the product in use with some brief thoughts. I can't tell what you are getting at here. Both myself and Dave have said its not a full review, not even a little review and you yourself have said that you thought his reviews were normally quite in depth and yet you seen adamant that the video is a full review.


----------



## DavecUK

Polly said:


> Not concerned, more surprised. I'd always thought your reviews were very comprehensive; I now see you can miss things.


 @Polly I will have one *last *try: https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/

Check out the link, if you can't find the Kaffelogic Nano 7 at that link, then there is no review.. if there is one, it will appear on there together with any special review videos it links to...I hope that is clear, if not, then there's not much more I can do....

P.S. Video is purely for the evidence based element of written reviews....


----------



## Polly

mctrials23 said:


> He hasn't done a review. That was literally a "first look" at the roasting process.
> 
> Again, not a review. Just a little showcase of the product in use with some brief thoughts. I can't tell what you are getting at here. Both myself and Dave have said its not a full review, not even a little review and you yourself have said that you thought his reviews were normally quite in depth and yet you seen adamant that the video is a full review.


 No, Sweetie not all at. I think you over-egg your cake. A review is an exposition of a product's features and together with thoughts on those features provided by the reviewer. Whether DavecUK will bring more to his final review is a matter for conjecture, but at this moment his exposition meets the linguistic criteria to be a review. Now I do try hard not to be a pedant but ever since I been on this board I seem to have had blokes trying to put words in my mouth; please don't. And why did you think it important enough to make a fuss about it the first place?


----------



## Polly

DavecUK said:


> @Polly I will have one *last *try: https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/
> 
> Check out the link, if you can't find the Kaffelogic Nano 7 at that link, then there is no review.. if there is one, it will appear on there together with any special review videos it links to...I hope that is clear, if not, then there's not much more I can do....
> 
> P.S. Video is purely for the evidence based element of written reviews....


 I was not knocking you or your review. Do not put me in with that mob on this board. But you made a 30 minute video; 30 minutes. There was loads of time to explore other features you and I know about. But we got a second rather dreary repetition of a roast, one decimal-point of a level beneath the first. You could have edited out the wait for the second roast and just shown the beans, leaving more time to delve into other features. It was a wasted opportunity.

For me, your pace in all your reviews is too slow and your style a touch too pedantic. However, I imagine others might love it. Please don't take offence as none is intended.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Polly said:


> I was not knocking you or your review. Do not put me in with that mob on this board. But you made a 30 minute video; 30 minutes. There was loads of time to explore other features you and I know about. But we got a second rather dreary repetition of a roast, one decimal-point of a level beneath the first. You could have edited out the wait for the second roast and just shown the beans, leaving more time to delve into other features. It was a wasted opportunity.
> For me, your pace in all your reviews is too slow and your style a touch too pedantic. However, I imagine others might love it. Please don't take offence as none is intended.


It was not a review! I watched the whole video, because I wanted to see how it works. There's nothing wrong with it. In fact, it's very helpful to prospective buyers!

Maybe Dave didn't want to delve into other features. It was his choice. It wasn't a wasted opportunity, because it was not a review. It was a video of two roasts. Simple. Unless people do this, there's no other way to evaluate a product like that. I'm very grateful he "wasted" his time to make that video (reminder: it's not a review video).

In order to review something, you have to understand the equipment first, do you not? Do you review stuff on amazon saying how wonderful (or not) something is 1 day after receiving it? Quite frankly, I skip over those.

Do you think those videos of people unboxing their new shiny equipment and making a coffee also qualify as a review?


----------



## DavecUK

I remember chatting to Chris and Jim at Host Milan (Chris coffee and 1st line), together with a few other large retailers from around the world. Chris said make sure you read this guys reviews if you want to really know about a product and whether you should stock it. So pedantic and proud ?

Just waiting for Pollys review!


----------



## mctrials23

Polly said:


> No, Sweetie not all at. I think you over-egg your cake. A review is an exposition of a product's features and together with thoughts on those features provided by the reviewer. Whether DavecUK will bring more to his final review is a matter for conjecture, but at this moment his exposition meets the linguistic criteria to be a review. Now I do try hard not to be a pedant but ever since I been on this board I seem to have had blokes trying to put words in my mouth; please don't. And why did you think it important enough to make a fuss about it the first place?


 You seem to have an axe to grind here and are being a bit sensitive so I will leave you to it.


----------



## Polly

@DavecUK If you all recall I posted here last year about my initial thoughts on the Kaffleogic Nano 7. I was heavily jumped on for supposedly promoting something dishonestly. I was accused of having a pecuniary interest in the product. I didn't then and don't now. But the natural assumption was 'I was up to no good'.

The Kaffelogic Marketing Director was shot to pieces when he chimed in. Some were upset he never used his job title when introducing himself. But he is a Kiwi; the last thing Kiwis do, unlike us Brits, is to puff themselves. He's gone and likely won't come back.

So with this forum, ("some say it is the friendliest place on the Internet"), being, in my experience, very suspicious of newcomers - hostile - even, why would I need to bring more ire upon myself by pushing a review? Any way it is Gene, Gene, Gene - in the cold - in the shed - all the way isn't it? Why should I seek to battle closed minds.

I daily continue to benefit from my Kaffelogic ownership but why should I tell you that? For is is Gene, Gene, Gene - in the cold - in the shed - all the way isn't it? And besides you really need to roast at least a Kilogram each time don't you? It must be unmanly for a real bloke to fiddle around with grams.

But when I try to express a view, my use of language appears to upset snowflakes. In a past comment the words "fat blokes in their shed" must have really got to someone and caused them to run to a moderator. Or they just wanted a reason to make a fuss. @mctrials23 axe to grind. Yes, I probably have. I try to confront patronizing attitudes and misogyny wherever it intersects my sphere. Is that why you feel the need to keep jumping on my comments?


----------



## mctrials23

The funny thing Polly is that you are the only person who is being rude and condescending and then falling back on the crutch of misogyny to justify it. It's not misogyny, we just think you are talking crap. Strangely enough no one knows if you are a woman on the internet. I defended you and the product in in original thread as I did think people were being a bit OTT with their suspicions but there are a lot of people releasing coffee products these days and a lot of people are promoting them dishonestly. There was nothing malicious about it and people just want to make sure other forum members aren't duped.


----------



## Rob1

Where is the misogyny? Maybe it's racism too.

Are you seriously saying people were suspicious of you and didn't believe you because you are a woman? You really don't think it's because your first post was to praise a product, link to a website, recommend purchasing it over a gene because of an amateur roast competition in which the nano roast came second......and failed to mention the overall winner was a gene roast. Maybe the accuracy of my memory is a bit off but I can't be bothered going back to check everything out again....I've got it about right haven't I?

It's funny somebody claiming misogyny is the only one to mention gender really. "Fat blokes in their shed"? Really, you have some interesting opinions about gender. Has anyone mentioned fat women in their kitchens? Is that where the misogyny claim is coming from?


----------



## Polly

OK Chaps! let me make a short commentary on a couple of points I noticed in DavecUK's video review - which is, I understand, work in progress. 

1. Kitchen extraction fan; I have an Elica extraction hood. I have no door to my kitchen and on level 2, out of 3 levels, my fan extracts everything outside. I think DavecUK needs to put the cooker-hood extractor on a higher setting.

2. Using the Classic roast program is an excellent place to start. The Classic profile is designed to give around 20 -25% Development Time Ratio using a roast level of 3.3. If you, as DavecUK did, reduce the roast level to 2.3 you are also reducing the Development Time Ratio. Scott Rao suggests 15 - 25% development seem to give the best roasts. By simply reducing roast level as much as DavecUK did you move away from the sweet spot the profile was designed for. If you need lighter roasts, and I do, then you choose another profile which is designed to finish at a lower level.

3. Roasting without the feedback of a USB record of the roast profile is madness - why would you? I think DavecUK's roasts are ending at too high a temperature 225C, if I recall at supposed level 2.3. That seems a bit off to me I would have expected a finish temperature to be lower at around 222C. Maybe DavecUK could post a log and check with Chris Hilder on the Kaffelogic Forum.

4. The Kaffelogic is built like a tank and achieved full electrical safety certification in NZ/Australia; they use 240V as standard. We fudged when joining the EU and our voltages are a nominal 230v. My house mains ranges between 233 and 240V depending on time of day. Other parts of Europe standardized on 220V. EU certification says a device is safe to work on the nominal 230V which really covers the range 220 - 240 in Europe. The device is safe to import.


----------



## Rob1

Polly said:


> Scott Rao suggests 15 - 25% development seem to give the best roasts.


 Rao has used one of these roasters?


----------



## Inspector

Any updates on this Dave?


----------



## DavecUK

I've been waiting on an updated part from NZ so it's taken a back seat while I completed the Creem One 2B LFPP review, MaraX review and waited for delivery. The part actually arrives today 17th March.

So I will fit it and unbox the Lelit Elizabeth.


----------



## Inspector

Thank you for the info.

Looking forward to your review for this roaster (impatiently) ?


----------



## Jony

Me too has a newbie just for home use.


----------



## Kman10

DavecUK said:


> I've been waiting on an updated part from NZ so it's taken a back seat while I completed the Creem One 2B LFPP review, MaraX review and waited for delivery. The part actually arrives today 17th March.
> 
> So I will fit it and unbox the Lelit Elizabeth.


Was there a faulty part?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

Kman10 said:


> Was there a faulty part?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Don't know, might be an out of spec part....Until I take it apart, I won't know. I really have not had time to overthink it.


----------



## Kman10

DavecUK said:


> Don't know, might be an out of spec part....Until I take it apart, I won't know. I really have not had time to overthink it.


No worries, just wondered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polly

DavecUK said:


> ...Until I take it apart, I won't know....


 Put the machine on its back. When disassembling be careful to keep the black top and the roast chamber together; they are supposed to become an interference fit at first use.

And to keep the top and roast chamber in place whilst reassembling I used a large rubber band (of the type the postman delivers).

The photo says it all!


----------



## Inspector

Why did you take apart yours if i may ask? @Polly


----------



## Polly

Inspector said:


> Why did you take apart yours if i may ask? @Polly


 You may ask and I respond willingly.

My roaster arrived after being thrown about by the couriers. I was warned that the 'reward' models for early backers were packed with 'green', as in environmental and limited, packaging and would likely not perform well for international delivery. So I arranged for it to be delivered to a family member in NZ with the request to her to re-pack before posting. She misunderstood and it got sent on to me as delivered to her. On the way the motor anti-vibration mounts became detached and at first switch on I was met with a rattle and a graunch as the air impeller ground away at its chamber floor.

So I needed to disassemble and refit. Unknown to me then, the impeller, a close tolerance item, had been subjected to wear. Much later discussion with Chris Hilder - the designer at Kaffelogic, after not being able to get the required airflow, resulted in a new impeller being sent out free of charge together with other parts to aid proper re-assembly plus parts I have yet to need.

There is an art to taking the thing apart and refitting but I would suggest anyone reasonably thoughtful. dextrous and competent at handling a screw driver could cope. I understand there are now instructions on the Kaffelogic website.


----------



## mctrials23

Its good to see these coffee start up offering such great customer care. Niche, Decent and Kaffelogic all seem to be doing something really cool and offering great customer care at the same time.


----------



## Zal

Hi,

two months passed since last post, any thoughts/updates about Nano?


----------



## GaryM

While we wait for Dave I can report that I bought one a week ago. Oh wow. I was using a Behmor which now looks like a very blunt instrument. I have learnt more about roasting in the past 10 days than I had in the last 15 years.

The webinars that Kaffelogic have been running give so much insight into what is going on...

The result in the cup is very very good.


----------



## SamB

@GaryM better tasting roasts than previous or just more consistent than the Behmor?


----------



## Zal

GaryM said:


> While we wait for Dave...


 I bought Strega against Dave's advise but still hesitate about the roaster.

For home is not much of a choice as Ikawa is microscale roaster, Gene required a dedicated „chimney". Few Korean option which are difficult to predict and Nano 7.

Send enquiry to BB and answer is that manufacturer still didnt certify it to CE Standard so they are not bringing it yet. No ETA given.

Waiting for Dave then ...


----------



## GaryM

SamB said:


> @GaryM better tasting roasts than previous or just more consistent than the Behmor?


 Its another world entirely. Definitely better tasting but the ability to vary the profiles and assess the result is fantastic. Example. I have a couple of kilos of a Brazil Santos bean. In the Behmor it was meh. In the kaffelogic on the default profile it was still meh. Then I found a contributed profile on the kaffelogic forum that was a light roast targeting Brazilian beans. Bingo. Fantastic results.


----------



## Enea

DavecUK said:


> Don't know, might be an out of spec part....Until I take it apart, I won't know. I really have not had time to overthink it.


 Hi DavecUK,

Have you reached a conclusion on the Nano 7? A friend will be going to NZ for the summer, so I could ask him to bring one back for me, but wanted to know if you had progressed on the matter first.

thank you!


----------



## Zal

Enea said:


> Hi DavecUK,
> 
> Have you reached a conclusion on the Nano 7? A friend will be going to NZ for the summer, so I could ask him to bring one back for me, but wanted to know if you had progressed on the matter first.
> 
> thank you!


 I believe we will not hear anything from Dave as Machine is still under certification and not offically reslling in UK

just a thought


----------



## Polly

Enea said:


> Hi DavecUK,
> 
> Have you reached a conclusion on the Nano 7? A friend will be going to NZ for the summer, so I could ask him to bring one back for me, but wanted to know if you had progressed on the matter first.
> 
> thank you!


 Jump at the chance! Although I can't see Jacinda Ardern opening NZ borders to Brits anytime soon. Why would they? No new cases of Corvid-19 in three weeks and us in the UK about to start a second wave. Then a third..

Certification is a red herring: it works fine under Au/NZ certificates. It is 240v and works fine. And you just know the BB price isn't going to be light; they have to pay DavecUK his cut.


----------



## DavecUK

Polly said:


> Jump at the chance! Although I can't see Jacinda Ardern opening NZ borders to Brits anytime soon. Why would they? No new cases of Corvid-19 in three weeks and us in the UK about to start a second wave. Then a third..
> 
> Certification is a red herring: it works fine under Au/NZ certificates. It is 240v and works fine. And you just know the BB price isn't going to be light; they have to pay DavecUK his cut.


 I knew there was something I had forgotten to do....

All fixed now.


----------



## Polly

A review.


----------



## Rob1

That's a pretty terrible advertisement for the roaster. You can see the roasts are pretty uneven with scorching and tipping. Poor green bean quality could be a big contributor to that. Would be better if he had actual roasting experience and knew how to identify and correct these flaws but I suppose it's a good POV of someone who has no prior experience.


----------



## Inspector

I watched this yesterday and yeah Ethiopian beans were pretty bad looking. Hope it was poor green beans only.


----------



## catpuccino

Inspector said:


> I watched this yesterday and yeah Ethiopian beans were pretty bad looking. Hope it was poor green beans only.


 Mmm was then watching...


----------



## Inspector

Yeah. He liked the taste tho.


----------



## catpuccino

Inspector said:


> Yeah. He liked the taste tho.


 That's probably what we call a Layer 8 issue <_<


----------



## Inspector

Possible


----------



## DavecUK

catpuccino said:


> That's probably what we call a Layer 8 issue <_<


 That one causing all the problems in the OSI model


----------



## GaryM

Profile 1.5... That doesn't mean anything with the Kaffelogic. The profiles have names and the number denotes the degree. Perhaps he tried to create his own profile... I've put quite a few roasts through mine and haven't seen an uneven result like that... Oh, and the standard load is 100g to 120g,so he's quite light on that.


----------



## Polly

If DavecUK is still chugging on testing this roaster there has been a development....

As well as the the Classic profile loaded on the machine and a few other contributed profiles from enthusiasts Kaffelogic have released twelve official profiles for use with the machine. The company's approach is to choose a profile based on bean density - the analogue, of course, being the bean's grown altitude. https://kaffelogic.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=201 refers.


----------



## DavecUK

Just to update, I won't be publishing a review of the roaster and have pulled the videos.


----------



## sumatra

DavecUK said:


> Just to update, I won't be publishing a review of the roaster and have pulled the videos.


 Bad news indeed as I have waited eagerly for it.

Does it mean that Bella Barista won't be stocking it as planned?


----------



## Jony

Wow really.


----------



## DavecUK

sumatra said:


> Bad news indeed as I have waited eagerly for it.
> 
> Does it mean that Bella Barista won't be stocking it as planned?


 I'm just following my own rules for reviews. I've informed BB of my decision. I have no idea if they will still stock it...that's up to them.

Sorry if you were looking forward to it, but I am sure there will be loads of posts and other reviews for the Roaster.


----------



## Beeroclock

So I'm guessing this isn't an IKawa beater then?


----------



## DavecUK

Beeroclock said:


> So I'm guessing this isn't an IKawa beater then?


 I've never tested an Ikawa....so I would have no idea.


----------



## GaryM

So Dave, this is an unusual announcement, or appears to be. There is, between the lines, implication that either the roaster has a problem, or there has been disagreement between yourself and the manufacturer. I think you owe it to both the readers here and to the manufacturer to clarify.

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony

I think that would be doubtful telling us the issue, breaching something.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

GaryM said:


> So Dave, this is an unusual announcement, or appears to be. There is, between the lines, implication that either the roaster has a problem, or there has been disagreement between yourself and the manufacturer. I think you owe it to both the readers here and to the manufacturer to clarify.
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


 Why do you think Dave "owe" us anything? It's up to him. He has his reasons, and that's his business, not ours. I think we should all respect that.


----------



## GaryM

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Why do you think Dave "owe" us anything? It's up to him. He has his reasons, and that's his business, not ours. I think we should all respect that.


When you operate as an authority in the public domain you automatically have a responsibility to both those you write about and those who you expect to read your writing. Unless you are an autocrat.

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polly

There is a growing resource for Kaffelogic's Nano 7 on YouTube https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=kaffelogic for those thirsting for more information. Of particular interest is a number of videos providing an online seminar - a virtual cafe - for owners; they are raw and clunky as they are real-time recordings of online sessions but provide insights to ownership.

Interested buyers really don't have to wait for BB and CE approval; a machine can be directly imported.


----------



## DavecUK

GaryM said:


> When you operate as an authority in the public domain you automatically have a responsibility to both those you write about and those who you expect to read your writing. Unless you are an autocrat.


 Gary, I must have missed something here? Did I charge you some fee that entitled you to something? Did you pay to access my reviews or YouTube videos, was there any click revenue to me as a result of my writings. Have I in any way profited from you viewing my work, where you feel I owe you or anyone else an explanation?

As for my responsibility to those I write about, you need to take up those concerns with Kaffelogic, not me.

In truth, even for published reviews I don't owe anyone an explanation. However out of common courtesy and a special benefit to members of this forum, I will often provide more detail.


----------



## GaryM

DavecUK said:


> Gary, I must have missed something here? Did I charge you some fee that entitled you to something? Did you pay to access my reviews or YouTube videos, was there any click revenue to me as a result of my writings. Have I in any way profited from you viewing my work, where you feel I owe you or anyone else an explanation?
> As for my responsibility to those I write about, you need to take up those concerns with Kaffelogic, not me.
> In truth, even for published reviews I don't owe anyone an explanation. However out of common courtesy and a special benefit to members of this forum, I will often provide more detail.


Hmm. A fairly aggressive tone. I did say autocratic.

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

GaryM said:


> Hmm. A fairly aggressive tone. I did say autocratic.


 You did, twice in fact... But I was too polite to comment on it.


----------



## Rob1

GaryM said:


> When you operate as an authority in the public domain you automatically have a responsibility to both those you write about and those who you expect to read your writing. Unless you are an autocrat.
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


 Forgot about this.

Dave doesn't operate as an authority in the public domain.

Is what you suggested some kind of legal thing or are you just making stuff up?


----------



## Rob1

I just saw this on youtube and thought it might be of interest for people using air roasters especially.


----------



## GaryM

Bear in mind that he is talking about basic air roasters, poppers and the fresh roast. The Kaffelogic is a fluid bed air roaster and roasts with profiles that carefully control roast parameters... A long way from a popper.

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffelogic

Hi Guys

I thought I would come back into the world that is CoffeeForumsUK! My name is John Robson and I am the Sales and Marketing guy at Kaffelogic. We have been observing this discussion around Kaffelogic for some time, so now it is time to speak up!

Firstly, the fact that Dave C has chosen not to publish his review yet should be viewed without coming to any conclusion about the product. There are some good reasons for this which Dave has explained to us in an email which we may well share. It has however generated some speculation but I believe our existing customers will eventually answer these as time goes on. After all we now have in excess of 500 units around the world , with users ranging from novice roasters to industry leaders. Most users are in our initial New Zealand and Australia markets but we also have a number of 'beta' testers in many countries. (24 countries in fact)

With regards to global availability we will have CE approval within the next 4-8 weeks we hope. It is with the test Lab as I write this. We obviously do already have NZ/ Aus approval so the CE extension will be a walk in the park. And we will move to a 100-120V version and UL during 2021.

Dave was sent a machine a year ago, and as we are a progressive company there have been various improvements made within this time frame. Read into this as you will, but by the time we are formerly selling into Europe and the rest of the World some of the small niggly wee issues will have been resolved and this will be reflected in the unit. I should point out that were minor but we aim for perfection.

Also, if you find the Kaffelogic Communuty pages then you will find the huge amount of work that has been around core profiling etc. The machine now comes with a standard set of 13 different core profiles. This is proving great additional value for customers.

And finally, to those wondering WHEN you will be able to buy Kaffelogic min your part of the world, please hang on as we will be announcing this as soon as we have our 'ducks in a row'. One thing is for certain, we will have a big official launch in the first quarter of 2021. I can promise some big things in terms of how we launch and some great new features that Kaffelogic will have for you!

I will be checking in here from time to time to feel free to post any questions and I'll try to answer (within the rules)

NOTE to Moderators. Please advise if this post is pushing the boundaries. I just want to be informative to potential customers, rather than advertorial.

We are very lucky here in New Zealand that we pretty much have Covid under control, so our ability to progress the product has not been affected in any way. If anything, interest in home roasting really has increased quite dramatically since March.

In the meantime, I hope everyone is safe and well where ever you are.

John


----------



## Zal

Hi,

Not so long ago I received my Kaffelogic from NZ and so far results are excellent...

Just thinking aloud about possibility of swapping the internal tube for sth transprent which of course have to withstand the heat/bean movement on the bottom.

Any idea when can I get a cylinder like that ?


----------



## PhilDawes

I'm guessing you probably saw the tube on my diy roaster effort in the home roasters section, but just in case: I got the borosilicate cylinder from amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/SUNWO-Borosilicate-Chimney-Hurricane-Diameter/dp/B07NVSXSCD/

(there's a bunch of sizes, but watch the delivery dates - some of them ship from uk and some from china)


----------



## Kaffelogic

Hi guys

Yes, we have been doing some trials with glass chimneys and lids with some really good success. These are very likely to part of our product enhancement program for release early next year. Our Beta testers will be informed and encouraged to provide feedback. We have considerable R&D going on as I write this. Jump onto our community page or join the KL facebook page to keep abreast of developments.

Other news is we are very close to achieving CE certification. We hope to have the lab report in the coming weeks and then its a matter of passing through the red tape for registration. We are also developing the 100V- 120V version for North America and Japan and are confident Kaffelogic will be available for resale in those markets by mid 2021'ish.

We will not be establishing a distributor in the UK or Europe until we have all our ducks in a row including having CE / UK certification in the bag, realistically this will likely be early in 2021. We do have a major announcement to make (probably before Christmas) about the official global release of Kaffelogic in 2021, so keep an eye on different channels or join our newsletter sign-up to stay informed. 2021 will be huge for us with what we have planned!

And finally, we receive requests from customers around the world to purchase Kaffelogic everyday. Most are happy to wait, but we do have a selected few who have become part of our Beta Test program. So, message us if this is of interest.

Thanks

John


----------



## Zal

PhilDawes said:


> I'm guessing you probably saw the tube on my diy roaster effort in the home roasters section, but just in case: I got the borosilicate cylinder from amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/SUNWO-Borosilicate-Chimney-Hurricane-Diameter/dp/B07NVSXSCD/
> 
> (there's a bunch of sizes, but watch the delivery dates - some of them ship from uk and some from china)


 Hi did you guess it?

Checked internal dimensions and its 75x130mm so the closest one 75x150 which will be a very tight fit and Im not sure if air flow/chaff removal will be as factory required...


----------



## tallamericano

John Robson said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Yes, we have been doing some trials with glass chimneys and lids with some really good success. These are very likely to part of our product enhancement program for release early next year. Our Beta testers will be informed and encouraged to provide feedback. We have considerable R&D going on as I write this. Jump onto our community page or join the KL facebook page to keep abreast of developments.
> 
> Other news is we are very close to achieving CE certification. We hope to have the lab report in the coming weeks and then its a matter of passing through the red tape for registration. We are also developing the 100V- 120V version for North America and Japan and are confident Kaffelogic will be available for resale in those markets by mid 2021'ish.
> 
> We will not be establishing a distributor in the UK or Europe until we have all our ducks in a row including having CE / UK certification in the bag, realistically this will likely be early in 2021. We do have a major announcement to make (probably before Christmas) about the official global release of Kaffelogic in 2021, so keep an eye on different channels or join our newsletter sign-up to stay informed. 2021 will be huge for us with what we have planned!
> 
> And finally, we receive requests from customers around the world to purchase Kaffelogic everyday. Most are happy to wait, but we do have a selected few who have become part of our Beta Test program. So, message us if this is of interest.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> John


 Hi John, I sent you a DM regarding the Beta Test program.


----------



## awaitken10

This thread seems to have gone quiet but I thought I would draw people's attention to the fact that Kaffelogic has launched it's Kickstarter campaign for European distribution of the Nano 7e today! Target date for first delivery is May 2021.

The early bird pledges are heavily discounted; I pledged for 1 of 10 super early bird units and got it for 800NZD (~£412) which is far cheaper than I expected and over £300 saving versus the Sandbox Smart which has been discussed in great detail on this forum.

I have no financial interest in the company but thought I would make people aware to help Kaffelogic reach their goal and ensure I get my unit 😉

Early bird offers including an enhanced chaff collector which is due for separate distribution Oct 2021 are still available for £541.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kaffelogic/kaffelogic-nano-7e?ref=user_menu


----------



## Rob1

awaitken10 said:


> The early bird pledges are heavily discounted; I pledged for 1 of 10 super early bird units and got it for 800NZD (~£412) which is far cheaper than I expected and over £300 saving versus the Sandbox Smart which has been discussed in great detail on this forum.
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kaffelogic/kaffelogic-nano-7e?ref=user_menu


 Much more reasonable than £1k. Could be a good sample/home roaster for the price. It's not comparable to the Sandbox as it's a different roasting method but home users are unlikely to care. I'll go out on the limb and guess it's better than the Gene and around a similar price.


----------



## awaitken10

Rob1 said:


> Much more reasonable than £1k.


 Yes, I was unsure what it would retail for in Europe but pleasantly surprised at the price.



Rob1 said:


> I'll go out on the limb and guess it's better than the Gene and around a similar price.


 I'm a complete beginner to the world of roasting and have been using coffee subscription services for a few years but they can be costly! I have been researching options for a while, initially looking at the Gene and Behmor, then Kaldis before I found DaveC's review on the Sandbox Smart and the Kaffelogic.

I have a young family so don't have the time or money to invest in something requiring gas lines, extraction, cooling trays, mods for artisan etc. and have no requirement for a larger capacity as I use ~300g a week. The footprint and ease of use, coupled with the ability to dive into some profiling makes the Kaffelogic very appealing.

I saw @Beeroclock posted some information on his experience with the roaster on another thread which was very useful. I would be really interested to hear other people's experiences and if there are any downsides?


----------



## Zal

I can say that after approx 15kg Nano is still running strong.

There are quirks like the location of USB port which in my opinion is not so fortunate and you can easily forget about and then break it (happened to me).

Sometimes device is „asking" to upload new roasting profile so software on computer is necessary to have an access to all options.

Chaff collector capacity is ok but emptying it is a bit of a hassle as I believe thermoplastic used in construction and tight tolerances make the funnel stuck and the only way to keep empty is is to use a knock box.

One last bit...machine is LOUD.

Will I buy it again, YES most definetely, roasts are excellent, changes to profile are simple to implement on machine level, machine is ready to use in no time. If you can live with the noise and a „premium" price, dont hesitate.


----------



## Roastman

Hi, I also imported a Beta test version of the Kaffelogic Nano 7 just before Christmas and I have been very happy with the roaster, as well as the speed of despatch and communications from the company.

I have been busy comparing various types of green beans, mostly from the Americas (via Hasbean) for espresso which I brew with a Lelit Bianca and tend to drink as a flat white with oat milk these days. (Oatley Barista Edition). The roast level can be adjusted accurately and makes a discernable difference for the supplied profiles. Although I have preferred some of the rested coffees, the 'Ready To Drink' profiles also work fine. I tend to drink these the day after I roast.

The software provides a detailed log of the roasts and the profile can also be fine tuned very accurately if you wish. I have not used an Ikawa, but it seems to me that the features are closer to the Ikawa Pro than to the Ikawa Home at a much lower price than the Pro, whilst also providing a larger batch size than the Ikawa Home and the original Ikawa Pro.

I have found some of the features very useful in experimenting with different roasts. For example, the screen shows the Development Time Ratio in real time after you log the First Crack and you can stop the roast at a desired DTR. The roaster also has a compact footprint. I expect the new chaff collector will further improve the usability.

Based on my experience of importing and using this machine in the UK I have no hesitation in recommending it to someone wishing to roast coffee fresh for consumption by one or two people on a regular basis and for me comparing different origin delicious coffees roasted fresh with this roaster has been great fun.

(I would like to see the Kickstarter succeed to benefit others in getting this roaster and to get my upgraded chaff collector, but I have no connection with Kaffelogic.)

Best regards,

Peter


----------



## Matt in Aus

Hello from down under!

I just wanted to give the Nano 7 a plug and urge you guys to jump on the Kickstarter campaign before it's too late. I've had the Kaffelogic for exactly 1 year now and roasted more than 70kg of coffee on it (650+ roasts) and it hasn't missed a beat.

I bought this after years of heat gun + bread machine, then Behmor. This is soooooooooo much better for home roasting. I have learnt more about roasting in 1 year than 10 years with the other gear. The data and the extent of control is amazing. The repeatability is amazing. And once you're happy with a profile and roast degree for a particular bean, it's completely set and forget. I roast for a couple of friends even though it's only 120g at a time, because I can just dump the beans in, press the button and walk away.

I have been a bit 'ho hum' about drinking black coffee until I got the Kaffelogic, and now I love it.

If you need any more convincing... I don't think you'll get it cheaper than through the kickstarter campaign (even with the really cheap ones gone), and if this campaign doesn't get off the ground, it may be a long time before the roaster becomes available in the UK and other parts of the world.

Feel free to ask questions : )

Cheers, matt


----------



## Benjamin8732

Matt in Aus said:


> Hello from down under!
> 
> I just wanted to give the Nano 7 a plug and urge you guys to jump on the Kickstarter campaign before it's too late. I've had the Kaffelogic for exactly 1 year now and roasted more than 70kg of coffee on it (650+ roasts) and it hasn't missed a beat.
> 
> I bought this after years of heat gun + bread machine, then Behmor. This is soooooooooo much better for home roasting. I have learnt more about roasting in 1 year than 10 years with the other gear. The data and the extent of control is amazing. The repeatability is amazing. And once you're happy with a profile and roast degree for a particular bean, it's completely set and forget. I roast for a couple of friends even though it's only 120g at a time, because I can just dump the beans in, press the button and walk away.
> 
> I have been a bit 'ho hum' about drinking black coffee until I got the Kaffelogic, and now I love it.
> 
> If you need any more convincing... I don't think you'll get it cheaper than through the kickstarter campaign (even with the really cheap ones gone), and if this campaign doesn't get off the ground, it may be a long time before the roaster becomes available in the UK and other parts of the world.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions : )
> 
> Cheers, matt


 Hi Matt, appreciate the insight and I am actually interested in the Kaffelogic, but some might be skeptical given that your first post here is promoting Kaffelogic's Kickstater campaign,do you have any affiliation with them?


----------



## Matt in Aus

Benjamin8732 said:


> Hi Matt, appreciate the insight and I am actually interested in the Kaffelogic, but some might be skeptical given that your first post here is promoting Kaffelogic's Kickstater campaign,do you have any affiliation with them?


 Fair point Ben. I've just read the forum and haven't bothered creating an account till now. More of a lurker than a poster generally...

But No, I have no affiliation. My only self interest is that I'm backing the new chaff collector and want to see it happen. Aside from that, I'm just a convinced customer. I value good products and I suddenly realised this campaign might not reach target, and honestly think that would be a shame, as I'm not sure what that would mean for international roll out. I guess the other self interest would have is wanting to see lots more people contribute to the user forums and profiles : )

I'm in the Kaffelogic community forum as 'Mr Bean' - should be clear from there I'm just a user.


----------



## Roastman

Hi Matt, I am in much the same position regarding this as you are. I would add a couple of points:

1. With respect to the UK home roaster market specifically, the Ikawa seemed to me to be tempting, however, it is frustrating that the 'At Home' version (still more expensive than the Kaffelogic Nano 7) has limited functionality and the Pro version is way more expensive, with no option in between for home coffee enthusiasts.

2. In my opinion it would be a shame not to see the Nano 7e roaster succeed world-wide as the coffee community would lose out if we did not see funding for further development of a useful competitor in the home roaster market sector. It is always good to have more choice and more competition to drive technical innovation.

So I hope some of those reading these threads will visit the Kaffelogic and the Kickstarter sites and that some will then decide to back the Kickstarter for the Nono 7e and join the community of users, sharing their experience and roast profiles for the large variety of green coffees that are available, including in the UK.

I had some concerns before I purchased my unit about the distance of the Kaffelogic company to the UK, however, I was very impressed with the immediate despatch, fast delivery and also with the very prompt and appropriate response I have received to all my queries. This is why I posted here about this roaster in the first place, as I too have no affiliation at all with Kaffelogic.

Best regards,

Peter


----------



## Benjamin8732

Matt in Aus said:


> Fair point Ben. I've just read the forum and haven't bothered creating an account till now. More of a lurker than a poster generally...
> 
> But No, I have no affiliation. My only self interest is that I'm backing the new chaff collector and want to see it happen. Aside from that, I'm just a convinced customer. I value good products and I suddenly realised this campaign might not reach target, and honestly think that would be a shame, as I'm not sure what that would mean for international roll out. I guess the other self interest would have is wanting to see lots more people contribute to the user forums and profiles : )
> 
> I'm in the Kaffelogic community forum as 'Mr Bean' - should be clear from there I'm just a user.


 Thanks for clarifying Matt.

I have backed the kickstarter campaign so here is hoping it gets funded!


----------



## Benjamin8732

Has anyone else pre-ordered the Nano 7e from Kaffelogic's website?


----------

